# FM 3-0 Doctrine for Dummies



## Ravage (Apr 16, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUKrJrdjJj8"]YouTube - FM 3-0 Doctrine for Dummies[/ame]


----------



## Jollygreenfe (Apr 18, 2008)

So simple even and AF guy can understand it!!


----------

